# Meet Fessig, Phoebe and Gemini



## AnGella (Apr 25, 2005)

Fessig is the big white guy to the right. Phoebe is on the back of the couch to the left of him and the little kitten is Gemini. This is an old picture, Gemini is almost 2. I just realized We haven't taken any recent pictures of our kitties. Phoebe and Fessig are older, almost 6. We just joined the forum today and we hope to get more recent shots of our furry ones.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome Angella. Your furbabies are so cute but here is a bigger pic, just remove the thumb at the end of the url .... :wink:


----------



## Urbantribesman (Apr 26, 2005)

Hey thanks for the tip! This is the husband here!


----------



## Extier (Mar 8, 2005)

Great photos and lovely cats you have there.  What a great way to spend a relaxing, sunny afternoon. 8)


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome to the forum and cute cats!


----------



## AnGella (Apr 25, 2005)

Thanks! They are cute and cuddly too!


----------



## Katten Minnaar (Mar 18, 2005)

Welcome to the forum  I hope you'll enjoy it here, I think its a lovely place full of lots of cat lovers.

Your photo's are gorgeous and I very much look forward to seeing some more of your gorgeous kittys.

Hope to see you both around again soon,

Take care

Eva x


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

I love the spots on Phoebe. Great markings on her. Your fur kids are very cute. Bet your having alot of fun with the kitten!


----------



## tanyuh (Jun 7, 2003)

Welcome! 

Looking forward to seeing more recent pictures - Gemini was a cute kitten! The two on the back of the couch remind me of Padunk's picture, "Synchronized Sleeping." Hehe.


----------



## AnGella (Apr 25, 2005)

OMG!!! That is a very cute picture! Thanks for all the compliments, I love Phoebe's markings too. She has the cutest little beauty mark on her face and blue eyes. She also cuddles like a teddy bear!


----------



## Nero the Sable (Oct 28, 2004)

Cute cats! :lol: Looks like we have more synchronized kitties on our forum. :lol:


----------



## Stanky (Feb 28, 2005)

Synchronize sleeping...that's great :lol: 
the tiny kitty on the couch is sooo cute!!


----------



## TaLi RodrigueZ (Dec 31, 2003)

Haha...that is cool...I have one picture somewhere of my three old cats laying lenghwise on the couch one after the other...Cute little kitten there...


----------



## AnGella (Apr 25, 2005)

That little kitty isn't so little anymore! I'll have to get some adult pictures of her.


----------



## coco & little guy (Jan 5, 2004)

tanyuh said:


> Welcome!
> 
> Looking forward to seeing more recent pictures - Gemini was a cute kitten! The two on the back of the couch remind me of Padunk's picture, "Synchronized Sleeping." Hehe.


I was going to mention the exact same thing! Is the name Fessig from the movie "The Princess Bride"?


----------



## AnGella (Apr 25, 2005)

Yes it is from the Princess Bride, but I spelled it different. I wanted him to be a big boy and he certinly is!


----------



## horseplaypen (Apr 1, 2004)

Lol, look at Phoebe's paw! That's so cute.


----------

